# Mit dem Browser drucken - aber ohne Kopf und Fußzeile des Browsers



## meilon (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
ich programmiere gerade ein Projekt. Es wird ein kleines Verwaltungsprogramm, welches über Intranet mit jedem Browser laufen soll.
Soweit sogut. Es geht auch schon so gut wie alles, nur jetzt sollen auch Lieferscheine und Rechnungen ausgedruckt werden. Nur wenn ich das normal mit dem IE oder anderen Browsern über Drucken ausdrucken möchte, dann steht oben der Link, die Uhrzeit etc.

Und ich denke mir, dass man das mit JS umgehen kann, aber ich weiß nicht wie. Und da benötige ich eure Hilfe:  Kann man diese Header und Footer vorher abschaltenlassen?
Im FireFox ist dies ja via Print... möglich, aber bei IE nicht.

Was für mich nicht in Frage kommt: PDFlibs mit PHP benutzen! Nur wenns absolut nicht anders geht.

mfg


----------



## Gumbo (12. Dezember 2004)

Die Kopf- und Fußzeile nicht mitzudrucken ist mit JavaqScript nicht steuerbar, jedenfalls ist mir das nicht bekannt. Es ist jedoch auch im Internet Explorer möglich beides zu verändern bzw. auszublenden.


----------



## meilon (12. Dezember 2004)

hmm
Hat jemand eine Idee, womit ich einen solchen Zettel mit Tabellen etc. dynamisch erstellen kann und dann so wie er designed ist einfach ausdrucken? Und das von Win95 über WinXP bishin zu Linux und Mac oder sogar PocketPC's. Kennt da jemand ein geeignetes Medium? Es muss mit PHP erstellbar sein.

mfg

PS: Wenns nicht mehr in dieses Forum passt, bitte moven. Danke.


----------



## kurtparis (12. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde es mittels PHP und erstellung eines PDF's versuchen


----------

